# Need Info on Agromax Patriot Led Light



## johnnybuds

Do you use the same light for veg and budding ? :confused2:


----------



## pcduck

Looks like it to me. But I am not a led grower. Maybe someone with experience using them will chime in.


----------



## Locked

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRuVjDatuXQ[/ame]


----------



## Locked

I just bought this light and it is used for both Veg and Flower. 







So that could be the case.


----------



## Budlight

hamster Luis How are you liking that light so far  I was looking at them myself


----------



## Locked

Budlight said:


> hamster Luis How are you liking that light so far  I was looking at them myself



So far I am impressed with the coverage and light intensity. Won't know how well it actually grows the Dank till I harvest. Plants look like they love it though.


----------



## johnnybuds

Thank You Hamster.
I would Like to know is how much cooler it runs then a 1000 w hid would run. i Also would like to know About the harvest amunt, is it even close to a 1000W HPS.


----------



## Locked

johnnybuds said:


> Thank You Hamster.
> I would Like to know is how much cooler it runs then a 1000 w hid would run. i Also would like to know About the harvest amount, is it even close to a 1000W HPS.



When it comes on tonight I will take my handheld infrared thermometer and see what temp it is operating at. I will say One unit will not replace a 1000W HPS. 2 should do the trick though.


----------



## Locked

TLC said:


> Good to know, thanks for starting the thread OP, and thanks for sharing your results thus far Hamster. I recently sold my older equipmet, 600 watt HID's, and I think my next flower run will be under LED's.
> 
> The future is here. :vap-Bong_smoker:



I have been running LED for awhile now and would never switch back to HPS.  Plants just seem to really love the spectrum put out by LED Lights.


----------



## WeedHopper

They seem to put out lots of Triches that for sure.
Im beginning to wonder if my kids are evef gonna move out where i can get my grow on again,,,,lol
I really would like to try mixing T5s and LEDS from start to finish on a grow to see what happens.


----------



## johnnybuds

WeedHopper said:


> They seem to put out lots of Triches that for sure.
> Im beginning to wonder if my kids are evef gonna move out where i can get my grow on again,,,,lol
> I really would like to try mixing T5s and LEDS from start to finish on a grow to see what happens.



Good idea hopper :48:


----------



## Locked

johnnybuds said:


> Thank You Hamster.
> I would Like to know is how much cooler it runs then a 1000 w hid would run. i Also would like to know About the harvest amunt, is it even close to a 1000W HPS.



So I took temp readings at the top of the plant canopy and at the lights themselves. Top of canopy was at 75f.  The new LED unit which puts out way more light then the Mars was at 86f at the bulbs themselves. The Mars was at 80f.  Hope that helps.


----------



## johnnybuds

Hamster Lewis said:


> So I took temp readings at the top of the plant canopy and at the lights themselves. Top of canopy was at 75f.  The new LED unit which puts out way more light then the Mars was at 86f at the bulbs themselves. The Mars was at 80f.  Hope that helps.



Yes It Does, Thank You:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

My Granddaughter makes it all worth while TLC.


----------



## johnnybuds

Bud Pics Please :watchplant:


----------



## techrons78

johnnybuds said:


> Do you use the same light for veg and budding ? :confused2:



Yes but no..I personally don't take offence but the light is very cheap ..the leds are garbage..not working with top bin...The tech they use is old..Think about this the Led s equipment you are using are not in top government instilations or schools for agriculture or growing commercial ly in legal states then I would not use them..check out Fluence biotechnology. They set the bar or ever ilumitex ...lumigrow...


----------



## Kraven

Some people are not in a position to run high end top shelf gear and then blast it with gas in a sealed grow space run by an environmental controller........ yet they still produce serious dank. So I would be kinda cautious about looking down my nose at people and what they run Tech. 

I have not met anyone yet that doesn't get the best gear they can afford, and to tell someone what you just did was rude an unnecessary in my opinion....what were you trying to accomplish ? .


----------



## WeedHopper

:yeahthat:


----------



## DirtyDiana

We don't have high $ LEDs, but the weed does like it & makes the tastiest bud.  Very happy with my little cheapies, til I can do better.


----------



## johnnybuds

DirtyDiana said:


> We don't have high $ LEDs, but the weed does like it & makes the tastiest bud.  Very happy with my little cheapies, til I can do better.



Thanks Diana!


----------



## techrons78

Kraven said:


> Some people are not in a position to run high end top shelf gear and then blast it with gas in a sealed grow space run by an environmental controller........ yet they still produce serious dank. So I would be kinda cautious about looking down my nose at people and what they run Tech.
> 
> I have not met anyone yet that doesn't get the best gear they can afford, and to tell someone what you just did was rude an unnecessary in my opinion....what were you trying to accomplish ? .


I am being realistic ..we have had this discussion on this board for years ..most anyone that has used cheaper led s  admit it is a waist of money...has some of the mods on here or vets..or just search this..Rosebud and others will tell you their experience .. My point is to help..Do I want your leds burning out during flower? No...causing loss of crop..telling someone a company is selling old tech at new prices is helping not hurting..  my opinions is all from experience..Not just internet medical board knowledge..I was that person that bought the wrong lights ..got screwed and learned..just thought it could help...happy growing...


----------



## Budlight

I have done a lot of research on these cheap LED lights and I would have to say the one that Hampster Lewis  Has is definitely the better one and you can't even beat the price  i'm going to be ordering some for the babies and for veg and then put them under the 4 1000 
 Just remember the number one rule of life you always get what you pay for


----------



## johnnybuds

Hampster Is Useing Two Leds For His Grow. I think the new One Is Almost There.


----------



## Budlight

johnnybuds said:


> Hampster Is Useing Two Leds For His Grow. I think the new One Is Almost There.



His new one is the king 1200 

 I am going to order the 800 and 2 1000  but like I said I am only using them or clones and two grow them maybe too feet high  :48:


----------



## Locked

You are not actually being realistic. You are being opinionated. I have been running LED lights in Flower for a while now and my first fixture which is a Mars light still works fine and has done multiple crops now. The new fixture I just picked up has been nothing but impressive and for the price can't be beat.  Of course there are better lights running newer tech. There always will be.  That doesn't change the fact that LED tech has become affordable to more people and that doesn't necessarily mean those likes suck or are junk.


----------



## Kraven

techrons78 said:


> I am being realistic ..we have had this discussion on this board for years ..most anyone that has used cheaper led s  admit it is a waist of money...has some of the mods on here or vets..or just search this..Rosebud and others will tell you their experience .. My point is to help..Do I want your leds burning out during flower? No...causing loss of crop..telling someone a company is selling old tech at new prices is helping not hurting..  my opinions is all from experience..Not just internet medical board knowledge..I was that person that bought the wrong lights ..got screwed and learned..just thought it could help...happy growing...



Tech, I'm sorry your experience was less than optimal. To just blindly throw out a statement like _"my opinions is all from experience..Not just internet medical board knowledge" _sounds to me like you think I'm not very educated on LED's nor the history of the discussion's on this board or the fall out it has caused over the years. So let me be clear, you don't know me nor my history so don't make blind assumptions that can make you look silly. Your comments were not helpful, you didn't offer a solution that fits that persons wallet, so what you did was in effect say if you cant afford so and so then your wasting your money. Not very nice when that may very well be all that person can afford. You need to take into account this is not a private site, this is a public site where your going to encounter growers from all around the world with different skill levels and incomes.  When you start laying out the money you get to make those calls. Till then I really would just suggest you stick to offering your experiences, and if asked for advice then further the conversation. You didn't communicate well through your post, which is why I responded. Also me and Rose are very good friends, so if you think I'm unaware then you are confused. Tech I would rather make a friend not an enemy. Happy growing. Peace


----------



## techrons78

Kraven said:


> Tech, I'm sorry your experience was less than optimal. To just blindly throw out a statement like _"my opinions is all from experience..Not just internet medical board knowledge" _sounds to me like you think I'm not very educated on LED's nor the history of the discussion's on this board or the fall out it has caused over the years. So let me be clear, you don't know me nor my history so don't make blind assumptions that can make you look silly. Your comments were not helpful, you didn't offer a solution that fits that persons wallet, so what you did was in effect say if you cant afford so and so then your wasting your money. Not very nice when that may very well be all that person can afford. You need to take into account this is not a private site, this is a public site where your going to encounter growers from all around the world with different skill levels and incomes.  When you start laying out the money you get to make those calls. Till then I really would just suggest you stick to offering your experiences, and if asked for advice then further the conversation. You didn't communicate well through your post, which is why I responded. Also me and Rose are very good friends, so if you think I'm unaware then you are confused. Tech I would rather make a friend not an enemy. Happy growing. Peace



You right I don't know you. That is why what you highlighted in purple didn't refer to you..This was not a personal post again you. I was again talking from MY experience..


----------



## techrons78

OK well if we are talking better priced lighting...Apollo is not bad..advanced diamond ...California light works.(DEPEDING ON WATTAGE).


----------



## Kraven

I'll let you have the last word. I'm cool brother, like I said I have no interest in creating friction. Peace


----------



## Locked

I really don't feel like I have wasted my money at all. I actually have the exact opposite feeling. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1001568&postcount=134


----------



## techrons78

Nice pics!


----------



## Kraven

Mine lights off today....


----------



## Budlight

Kraven said:


> Mine lights off today....



 Looking beautiful Kraven definitely five thumbs up


----------



## WeedHopper

Very nice Krav,,,very nice.


----------



## Locked

Here are a few pics from tonight. All plants flowered under LED lights. 

View attachment 20161231_195638.jpg


View attachment 20161231_195648.jpg


View attachment 20161231_195658.jpg


View attachment 20161231_195747.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Dang Hammy,,you be kicking butt Bro.


----------



## Locked

WeedHopper said:


> Dang Hammy,,you be kicking butt Bro.



Thanks. I just feed, water, and babysit them.  The LED lights are doing the heavy lifting.


----------



## johnnybuds

Very Nice Buds Hampster!! Did You Use The Patriot?


----------



## Locked

johnnybuds said:


> Very Nice Buds Hampster!! Did You Use The Patriot?



Thanks.  No I am using a Mars light and a King LED light.  Just showing that LED can indeed grow some big frosty nugs.


----------



## Budlight

Lewis s your girls are looking absolutely beautiful you sure have me sold on that light I think I'm going to run us 800 for my babies and start out with one of their 1600 over one of the bins and see how it does on replacing a 1000S  I really love that picture of the second last one just beautiful


----------



## johnnybuds

Hamster Lewis said:


> Thanks.  No I am using a Mars light and a King LED light.  Just showing that LED can indeed grow some big frosty nugs.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> See Back In The Day I Got The UFO.My T5hos and 400w Hps Did Alot Better then The Ufo.


----------



## Locked

Budlight said:


> Lewis s your girls are looking absolutely beautiful you sure have me sold on that light I think I'm going to run us 800 for my babies and start out with one of their 1600 over one of the bins and see how it does on replacing a 1000S  I really love that picture of the second last one just beautiful



Thanks BL.  I will be getting another King LED in the future. Really digging it and the plants do as well.


----------



## Locked

johnnybuds said:


> Hamster Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  No I am using a Mars light and a King LED light.  Just showing that LED can indeed grow some big frosty nugs.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> See Back In The Day I Got The UFO.My T5hos and 400w Hps Did Alot Better then The Ufo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LED lights have come a long way recently.
Click to expand...


----------



## johnnybuds

I Do Want The LED. Im Just Not Sure The Patriot Will Cut It. Better Tasting Buds Do Sound Good.


----------



## Locked

johnnybuds said:


> I Do Want The LED. Im Just Not Sure The Patriot Will Cut It. Better Tasting Buds Do Sound Good.



I would never spend 900 bucks on an led light. I will stick with my King led fixture.


----------



## Lesso

Hamster Lewis said:


> I would never spend 900 bucks on an led light. I will stick with my King led fixture.



What do you think of Two of those for a 4x4 scrog? How are the temps vs a 1k cool tube. Heat can be an issue in my space.


----------



## Locked

Lesso said:


> What do you think of Two of those for a 4x4 scrog? How are the temps vs a 1k cool tube. Heat can be an issue in my space.



2 of them would definitely cover a 4x4 area.  I took heat readings at the bulbs and I believe they read low 80's f.


----------



## Lesso

Hamster Lewis said:


> 2 of them would definitely cover a 4x4 area.  I took heat readings at the bulbs and I believe they read low 80's f.



So in a tent with good exhaust, do you think the temp would be manageable? And would it be worth it to switch? By that i mean, from your experience , would i suffer anything on growth rates or yield?


----------



## Budlight

Lesso said:


> So in a tent with good exhaust, do you think the temp would be manageable? And would it be worth it to switch? By that i mean, from your experience , would i suffer anything on growth rates or yield?



 That is an excellent question I can't wait to hear the answer


----------



## johnnybuds

Hampster Will You Look Up, Kind K5 1000w LED Light. Tell Me What You Think.


----------



## Budlight

johnnybuds said:


> Hampster Will You Look Up, Kind K5 1000w LED Light. Tell Me What You Think.



 There definitely a nice light but carry a serious price tag for the price that you would pay for those I would definitely pick up what Kraven has  I think they're close to the same price  :48:


----------



## Locked

johnnybuds said:


> Hampster Will You Look Up, Kind K5 1000w LED Light. Tell Me What You Think.



Looks and sounds impressive. That being said the price tag is a no go for me.  I paid almost one tenth that for my King LED light.  If I were wealthy and had the money I might give one a try to see if it is all that and a bag of chips.


----------



## Locked

Lesso said:


> So in a tent with good exhaust, do you think the temp would be manageable? And would it be worth it to switch? By that i mean, from your experience , would i suffer anything on growth rates or yield?



I believe it would be manageable. I am running 2 LED light fixtures in my 4x4 tent with an inline fan exhausting the tent and I have not had to open the window in my grow room at all so far this year. Not sure how well it would work in the summer though. I shut down for summer. 
As for it being worth it? That ultimately comes down to the grower and their ability to change their grow style a bit.  The biggest thing you will need to do is train your plants to keep them relatively squat.  If they get tall and lanky your yield will suffer and you will have a hard time keeping the light high enough above the canopy. Jmo.


----------



## johnnybuds

Hamster Lewis said:


> Looks and sounds impressive. That being said the price tag is a no go for me.  I paid almost one tenth that for my King LED light.  If I were wealthy and had the money I might give one a try to see if it is all that and a bag of chips.




What Model Is Your King?


----------



## Budlight

johnnybuds said:


> What Model Is Your King?


  he runs the 1200
:48:


----------



## Locked

Budlight said:


> he runs the 1200
> :48:



:yeahthat:


----------



## Budlight

Hamster Lewis said:


> :yeahthat:


how is your day going buddy


----------



## Locked

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JLKUA2W/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

That one. There is another model that uses more diodes that are lower wattage.


----------



## Locked

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JLKUA2W/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

That one. There is another model that uses more diodes that are lower wattage.


----------



## Locked

Budlight said:


> how is your day going buddy



Got the day off so not to bad.  Weather sucks. Rain all day today just like yesterday. My 60x magnifier should be here today so I get to check the trichomes on my plants tonight. Super stoked.


----------



## johnnybuds

Budlight said:


> he runs the 1200
> :48:




Thank You Budlight!:48:


----------



## Budlight

Hamster Lewis said:


> Got the day off so not to bad.  Weather sucks. Rain all day today just like yesterday. My 60x magnifier should be here today so I get to check the trichomes on my plants tonight. Super stoked.



 That's awesome my friend I bet you that is definitely going to be a sight to see your plants look beautiful


----------



## Budlight

johnnybuds said:


> Thank You Budlight!:48:



 No problem buddy hope you're having a good day


----------



## Lesso

Hamster Lewis said:


> I believe it would be manageable. I am running 2 LED light fixtures in my 4x4 tent with an inline fan exhausting the tent and I have not had to open the window in my grow room at all so far this year. Not sure how well it would work in the summer though. I shut down for summer.
> As for it being worth it? That ultimately comes down to the grower and their ability to change their grow style a bit.  The biggest thing you will need to do is train your plants to keep them relatively squat.  If they get tall and lanky your yield will suffer and you will have a hard time keeping the light high enough above the canopy. Jmo.


Im liking scrog growing. So that my work. I might pick up two of them this season.


----------



## Locked

Lesso said:


> Im liking scrog growing. So that my work. I might pick up two of them this season.



Scrog would work awesome.


----------



## johnnybuds

Budlight said:


> No problem buddy hope you're having a good day




Im Not Doing Bad Because I Think I Found A LED Lite Thats As Powerfull As A 1000W Hps :clap:


----------



## Lesso

Thanks hamster. Sorry for hijacking your thread op.


----------



## Locked

Lesso said:


> Thanks hamster. Sorry for hijacking your thread op.



No problem. Glad I could help.


----------



## johnnybuds

No Problem Lesso. Thanks For Stoppin In:48:


----------



## Budlight

johnnybuds said:


> Im Not Doing Bad Because I Think I Found A LED Lite Thats As Powerfull As A 1000W Hps :clap:



Witch one  if you don't mind me asking


----------



## johnnybuds

The Kind K5 1000w. Look At the video on what you can do with the remote. I do Think that i Mgiht Be Able To Get Away With The K5 750w?.

They Cost Less To Run, About 40% And Run Alot Cooler Then The Hids.


----------



## techrons78

johnnybuds said:


> The Kind K5 1000w. Look At the video on what you can do with the remote. I do Think that i Mgiht Be Able To Get Away With The K5 750w?.
> 
> They Cost Less To Run, About 40% And Run Alot Cooler Then The Hids.



I have ran Apollo and kind  both decent lights ...diamond all same company..under that manufacture..depending on price they are good.
1 Don't use electrical watts to compare grow lights.

2 don't use lumens to compare lights

3There is no magical growth spectrum

4 Make sure you are looking at 5 points or more of ppf on the company's growth chart..Not just one
5
Don't focus on wattage of diode ...
If any company tries to sell on these matrix or any deritives don't buy from them. I'm trying to very simplistic about this...

Electricity doesn't grow plants...radiometric efficiency does( how much light is edited by said fixture.)..

Any body can make a crappy light that pulls alot from the wall but doesn't produce much light ..or you can have an efficient light that consumes small and gives of the most light efficiently highest Ppfd...


----------



## johnnybuds

Thank You Techrons!


----------



## Budlight

johnnybuds said:


> Thank You Techrons!



 I will have to agree with you Johnny they do look like a really nice light unfortunately in my area they were way out of my price range here they're like $2200  and in my room I would have to run 5 to 6 of them  that would be like 10 G worth of lights  I guess the old saying is correct you got a pay to play


----------



## johnnybuds

Budlight I Feel For You On The Price. I Just Started A Grow and will use my lights till its over in april. thats when im goin to change lights.


----------



## Budlight

Johnny what's the price on them where you're at


----------



## johnnybuds

Budlight said:


> Johnny what's the price on them where you're at




The K5 XL 1000 Is 1700, The K5 XL750 Is 1250. free Shipping.


----------



## techrons78

johnnybuds said:


> The K5 XL 1000 Is 1700, The K5 XL750 Is 1250. free Shipping.



Nice price on those... Hey bro you gotta check out Fluence bioengieneering...I have ran lights from old BML which changed to Fluence for last 2 years.. They are awesome bro using top not knotch mean well. Drivers...osram SSL 80 chip diodes( they might have upgraded chips on the fluenece but my BMW is using these ..osram is owned my sylvania bulb company ...no moving parts to fail it's passive cooling rated at 100K. I'm on day 48 and under my BMl I'm pushing depth of 30 inches flower..and Colo's big as my forearm ..I'll get picks up in next week or so when they get huggggeeee..lol ..BTW I'm running only coco in air pots ..no Co2..super skunk..and straw kush...I'm using crushing the gram per watt sometimes at 1.2.-1.3


----------



## johnnybuds

techrons78 said:


> Nice price on those... Hey bro you gotta check out Fluence bioengieneering...I have ran lights from old BML which changed to Fluence for last 2 years.. They are awesome bro using top not knotch mean well. Drivers...osram SSL 80 chip diodes...no moving parts to fail it's passive cooling rated at 100K. I'm on day 48 and under my BMl I'm pushing depth of 30 inches flower..and Colo's big as my forearm ..I'll get picks up in next week or so when they get huggggeeee..lol ..BTW I'm running only coco in air pots ..no Co2..super skunk..and straw kush...I'm using crushing the gram per watt sometimes at 1.2.-1.3



I'll Look Into It! Bud Pics Please! Post Them Here!:48:


----------



## Kraven

Tech I almost bought a few BML Spyder 600's a couple of years back. Is that what your running, I was always curious to find someone I knew using them...real world feed back is much better than the slick advertising crap. ?


----------



## techrons78

Kraven said:


> Tech I almost bought a few BML Spyder 600's a couple of years back. Is that what your running, I was always curious to find someone I knew using them...real world feed back is much better than the slick advertising crap. ?



Yes  one of the lights I'm using is BML 600 spyder..I love it..but wish I would have spent the extra and gotten the 1200..The results of the 600 in 2X2 are quite amaZing..4X4 is a l bit better than Hps 600.Way way more tricomes. The 600 better for veg for commercial grower..but would suit a small grower for both in a 4X4 flower and veg. Now the Fluence spyder X is the old Bml  1200 light put out ..and cheaper than I paid for my Bml 600 @ same watt output at around 320..I want to purchase the Fluence spyder plus next..looks so awesome from specs and YouTube video..Tech


----------



## Kraven

Whats the price point on them now? Both the Illumitex and the BML were priced fairly close when I was looking. Glad to hear your feed back, and would love to see a few pic's of the new ones in action if you have a few to post. I'm curious about the design, did it stay similar to the 600's?


----------



## techrons78

Kraven said:


> Whats the price point on them now? Both the Illumitex and the BML were priced fairly close when I was looking. Glad to hear your feed back, and would love to see a few pic's of the new ones in action if you have a few to post. I'm curious about the design, did it stay similar to the 600's?



Spyder X is around 900..spyder plus is 1200  or1400 ..same look new tech  design..the took the same design of the illumitex ds led arms ( I'm assuming )..I also run an illumitex ns the arms stay cooler at same wattage compared to BML....with the redesign they where to increase output buy 20, percent for so..I haven't been on their website in a while so my stats are NOT  100 % correct...no problems with BMl been running it Everyday for over a year..and the illumitex and lumigrows also they have all been awesome..


----------



## Kraven

Good to hear, the price point on the new dimmable NeoSol DS fixtures I got were around 1500.00 per fixture. They got a solid 5 year warranty, but they wont last forever...and tbh it hurts to spend 3k on lights. It was always a choice between the BML and the Illumitex, but I could never find anyone running the Spyder so when I got to see the NeoSol in person and the results it was getting I decided that that was the direction I would go, plus the warranty was the best I could find...it breaks, ship it back and they just send you a new unit and pay shipping both ways. Thanks for the information tech, I appreciate it.


----------



## techrons78

Kraven said:


> Good to hear, the price point on the new dimmable NeoSol DS fixtures I got were around 1500.00 per fixture. They got a solid 5 year warranty, but they wont last forever...and tbh it hurts to spend 3k on lights. It was always a choice between the BML and the Illumitex, but I could never find anyone running the Spyder so when I got to see the NeoSol in person and the results it was getting I decided that that was the direction I would go, plus the warranty was the best I could find...it breaks, ship it back and they just send you a new unit and pay shipping both ways. Thanks for the information tech, I appreciate it.


YW anytime..yes that DS is sweet !!!!!!wish I had one


----------



## johnnybuds

Tech Thank You For The Great Info.:48:


----------



## johnnybuds

Tech, The light Looks good But I Like The Fechers On The Kind K5 Better.


----------



## techrons78

johnnybuds said:


> Tech, The light Looks good But I Like The Fechers On The Kind K5 Better.



Yes I have all the same if not more...there is a separate module a handheld computer that I set all my functions my Bml to but they mite not have that with fluenece now I never checkd...Do you know what chips they are running now? The last 4 kind K300 I bought they where running on epistar not sure if they  changed them ....Check out Osram. Led by sylvania..Top led manufacture especially look at the osram SSL 80..it's implemented in a couple tip not led ligting suppliers...California light works out of conoga park 'CA  they have a new light out that is suppose to be pretty good.they use these chips as well as Fluence and BMl...Spectrum king uses Cree chips which are good. Fluence ...also look at drivers those are very important.Where light is made is important to.. For instance Black dog led out of Colorado..says it's designed in Colorado but made in China with Chinese parts lol ..and the design the speak of it almost that of larger Mars fixtures ..well until their newest upgrade...So many factors sorry to ramble I Love Led Tech..


----------



## johnnybuds

techrons78 said:


> Yes I have all the same if not more...there is a separate module a handheld computer that I set all my functions my Bml to but they mite not have that with fluenece now I never checkd...Do you know what chips they are running now? The last 4 kind K300 I bought they where running on epistar not sure if they  changed them ....Check out Osram. Led by sylvania..Top led manufacture especially look at the osram SSL 80..it's implemented in a couple tip not led ligting suppliers...California light works out of conoga park 'CA  they have a new light out that is suppose to be pretty good.they use these chips as well as Fluence and BMl...Spectrum king uses Cree chips which are good. Fluence ...also look at drivers those are very important.Where light is made is important to.. For instance Black dog led out of Colorado..says it's designed in Colorado but made in China with Chinese parts lol ..and the design the speak of it almost that of larger Mars fixtures ..well until their newest upgrade...So many factors sorry to ramble I Love Led Tech..



I Like That I can Go For More Blue To Veg Or More Red To Flower.


----------



## techrons78

johnnybuds said:


> I Like That I can Go For More Blue To Veg Or More Red To Flower.



Yes that's cool! Let us know what you pick..


----------



## johnnybuds

techrons78 said:


> Yes that's cool! Let us know what you pick..



I Will Let Everybody Know. I'm Getting A New Camera For It. What Do You Think About How It Turns The Lights On At 50% Then Goes To 100% In A 1/2 Hour ? To Wake The Plants Up.The Light Also Puts The Plants To Bed The Same Way.


----------



## johnnybuds

How About California Lightworks Solarstorm 880 Led Lite ? They Say Its Made In California?


----------



## techrons78

johnnybuds said:


> I Will Let Everybody Know. I'm Getting A New Camera For It. What Do You Think About How It Turns The Lights On At 50% Then Goes To 100% In A 1/2 Hour ? To Wake The Plants Up.The Light Also Puts The Plants To Bed The Same Way.



It's cool but I don't think it's a strong selling point..tamping up light shows no scientific advantage ...Problem I had with it is I have lots of lights and only a couple have that feature so it's a waist for me...
 Yes CLW is made in conoga park ,CA..as well as Spectrum king...illumitex and Fluence are out of Austin TX..

I was thinking for you more of the 550 solar system since you like all the programming of the kind..same top bin high flux emmiters as the 880 ..The 550 just came out like 4months ago...The owner does a tutorial on that model I was impressed.on you tube more about specs and tech...I also think they can be Daisey chained..not sure if that was you looking for that feature.


----------



## johnnybuds

The 550 Looks Good. I just seen 3 Vids on the California Light And it looks like a Easy Light To Use Then The Kind.


----------



## techrons78

johnnybuds said:


> The 550 Looks Good. I just seen 3 Vids on the California Light And it looks like a Easy Light To Use Then The Kind.



Yes it looks pretty sweet..good leds..good drivers..made in USA I like them..!


----------



## johnnybuds

techrons78 said:


> Yes it looks pretty sweet..good leds..good drivers..made in USA I like them..!



Thanks For Saying that. The 880 is Looking Real Sweet!


----------



## johnnybuds

Just Seen The Black Dog Phyto 1000w Led. Very Nice Light!!


----------



## techrons78

johnnybuds said:


> Just Seen The Black Dog Phyto 1000w Led. Very Nice Light!![/quote
> I owned the last version before the added side fans..they use epistar led ( not good especially for price) They are made in  China with Chinese parts..the old version is very similar to Mars lighting fixture.I had the largest one it was too heavy ..very clunky ..barley covered 4X4..fan was broken when I got it so I returned it. I have been seeing a bunch on eBay....you can get some food used lights from there for cheap.


----------



## johnnybuds

techrons78 said:


> johnnybuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just Seen The Black Dog Phyto 1000w Led. Very Nice Light!![/quote
> I owned the last version before the added side fans..they use epistar led ( not good especially for price) They are made in  China with Chinese parts..the old version is very similar to Mars lighting fixture.I had the largest one it was too heavy ..very clunky ..barley covered 4X4..fan was broken when I got it so I returned it. I have been seeing a bunch on eBay....you can get some food used lights from there for cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You For the Heads Up!:48:
Click to expand...


----------

